# When can I start training Miley



## kat89447 (May 23, 2008)

Last week we brought home Miley and she is 3 months old and looks like a typical grey with yellow pearls on her chest. She is a new companion for my other tiel Eddie. 
Right now she is in our family room (he's in the bedroom) so she can get used to our noises and be around us. She is very interested in us and what's going on in the room, and she is used to me changing her cage, food, etc. Most of the time she will come close to my hand while I change her dishes. If she thinks I am trying to touch her then she will back off and hiss, but then comes right back and investigates my hand lol. Can't tell if she is a girl or boy yet, seems like a girl, but has already learned whistles and sings. She and Eddie are constantly calling to each other.
Even though she is in quarentine, can I start teaching her to climb on my hand? I don't want to take her out of her cage till she will. I have been offering her treats to see if she will accept them, but so far she's not interested. I would like her to bond with us for awhile before I introduce her to Eddie, I know she will give us up in a heart beat once they meet. 
Any thoughts or steps you have used would be helpful and appreciated. I don't want to rush her, but I know that the earlier you start bonding and training the better. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I always start with mine on their very first day (first hour) home. If their wings are clipped i just get them on my knee and watch tv for an hour or two, after that they're usually calm with me and are happy to come out and play.

I would start whenever you want to, and if she's hesitant just go slowly until she's comfortable.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I always started right away with mine as well, I got them use to me before I even put them in there cage, the hissing is just a defense thing I find they are more bark then bite, My Georgie still does it sometimes when I put my hand to her and I have had her over a year she will hiss at me and I just say oh please Georgie  she never bites just hisses then she steps up, If Miley is already whistling and singing I would say its a boy its not very common for females to do that


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would get started with getting her use to your hands now aswell. Just wash your hands before touching your other cockatiel, since the new one is still in quarantine.


----------

